# Есть мнение



## L3P

Доброго времени суток всем!

Как бы можно было передать сущность фразы 'есть мнение' в таком смысле,в каком его понимали советские люди,а не просто 'In my opinion' или 'Some (people) think', т.е. чисто английских фраз? Например,Брежнев говорит  на очередном съезде с трибуны '...Есть мнение,что пятилетку нужно выполнить в четыре года'.

Спасибо.


----------



## Vadim K

It has been belived, it has been suggested, it has been argued.


----------



## Sobakus

А вы сами как этот смысл опишете? Чтобы предложить перевод, надо быть уверенным в том, что понимаешь смысл так же, как запрашивающий.

з.ы.: на мой взгляд, предложения Vadim K не подходят; кроме того, _to believe_ не употребляется с пассивным Pr.Perf.


----------



## Colora

No. I'm definitely not *going to* use present perfect continuous tense in provided sentence. L3P all what you need is to put "there is an opinion that..." into your translation. This is a very simple phrase, so you can say: There is an opinion that the five-year plan must be fulfilled completely within four years/or within the next four years.
"There is public/my opinion that/on....  . Here is public/my opinion that/on.... .", are just another instances of the way to express your thoughts in some particular situations.

Mod note: please use proper spelling; no chat speak.


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> А вы сами как этот смысл опишете? Чтобы предложить перевод, надо быть уверенным в том, что понимаешь смысл так же, как запрашивающий.
> 
> з.ы.: на мой взгляд, предложения Vadim K не подходят; кроме того, _to believe_ не употребляется с пассивным Pr.Perf.



Не могли бы Вы, пожалуйста, указать источник информации о том, что believe не употребляется с пассивным Pr.Perf?


----------



## Vadim K

Colora said:


> No. I'm definitely not gonna use present perfect continuous tense in provided sentence.



Do you mean present perfect *passive* tense?


----------



## Sobakus

Vadim K said:


> Не могли бы Вы, пожалуйста, указать источник информации о том, что believe не употребляется с пассивным Pr.Perf?


Моим источником было чувство языка, посему не смогу. С другой стороны, в некоторых контекстах, например в сухом научном стиле, такая конструкция и впрямь может употребляться (_"X doesn't Y as has previously been believed"_ или _"X has long been believed to cause Y"_, но и там его предпочтительнее заменить на _thought_) – но, поверьте, не в разговорной речи и никак не в обыденной вводной конструкции.


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> Моим источником было чувство языка, посему не смогу. С другой стороны, в некоторых контекстах такая конструкция и впрямь может употребляться (_"X doesn't Y as has been previously believed"_ или _"X has long been believed to cause Y"_, но и там его предпочтительнее заменить на _thought_) – но, поверьте, не в обыденной вводной конструкции.



Мне кажется, что речь Брежнева на съезде КПСС, на которую ссылается OP - это не совсем обыденная вводная конструкция. 

Я часто встречал конструкцию "It has been belived that..." и всегда понимал ее в смысле что в неопределенное время в прошлом группа людей согласовала какую-то парадигму, которая осталась верной и по настоящее время. А выражение "есть мнение", как раз и выражает это согласование некой парадигмы (выполнение пятилетки в четыре года) группой людей (скорее всего, ЦК КПСС) между собой перед съездом КПСС.


----------



## Colora

Vadim K said:


> Do you mean present perfect *passive* tense?


Sure. And, I appreciate your scrutiny! I didn't pay attention to the details. But, for God sake why do you think you need to use this tense here?


----------



## L3P

Спасибо огромное всем!



Sobakus said:


> А вы сами как этот смысл опишете? Чтобы предложить перевод, надо быть уверенным в том, что понимаешь смысл так же, как запрашивающий.



Боюсь,что человеку,не принимавшему участия в собраниях того времени мне сложно будет объяснить. 



Colora said:


> ... all what you need is to put "there is an opinion that..." into your translation.



Да,это действительно самый простой вариант,но мне кажется,что это калька с русского языка в чистом виде.
Было бы неплохо услышать мнение носителя языка.


Я так думаю,что выберу 'it has been suggested', хотя вполне отдаю себе отчет,что эта фраза не передает смысла оригинала,это скорее 'было предложено'.Во всяком случае,ничего более подходящего не нашел.

Еще раз всем спасибо.


----------



## Vadim K

Colora said:


> Sure. And, I appreciate your scrutiny! I didn't pay attention to the details. But, for God sake why do you think you need to use this tense here?



Sure because I am not a native speaker and just follow the rules which I was taught. The phrase "Есть мнение" does not mean that this opinion always exists, so I can not apply simple tense here. This phrase means that the opinion has recently emerged and it still exists. And for me it automatically means that it is a present perfect tense. And sure it is passive because I do not know who is doing the action.


----------



## Sobakus

Моё личное понимание обсуждаемой фразы – это простая замена неприлично яческого "я" на прилично неопределённое лицо с дополнительным эффектом таинственной и могущественной партийной поддержки данного мнения (реальной или фиктивной).

В свете этого, и для придания надлежащего пафоса, мне кажется уместным вариант _"some are of the opinion that..." _Это самое _some_, на мой взгляд, довольно точно передаёт перечисленные выше коннотации, намекая на говорящего и его сторонников (особенно при должной интонации, а в тексте – курсивом). Безличные конструкции с _it_, напротив, этого ну совсем не делают – они объективистски-нейтральные, без всяких там намёков.

Что касается Present Perfect, его употребление вместо простого настоящего делает акцент на связи прошлого с настоящим, что мне кажется здесь совершенно не ко двору.


----------



## Colora

L3P said:


> Да,это действительно самый простой вариант,но мне кажется,что это калька с русского языка в чистом виде.
> Было бы неплохо услышать мнение носителя языка.


I have no foggy idea that the English phrase "there is an opinion..." could be interpreted as a Russian loan translation. I speak English 24/7 because I live with those who don't speak any other languages but English. But I cannot encourage you to use my translation, you should make your own.


----------



## Rosett

L3P said:


> Как бы можно было передать сущность фразы 'есть мнение' в таком смысле,в каком его понимали советские люди, а не просто 'In my opinion' или 'Some (people) think', т.е. чисто английских фраз? Например, Брежнев говорит  на очередном съезде с трибуны '...Есть мнение, что пятилетку нужно выполнить в четыре года'.


Положим, Брежнев такого не говорил никогда и даже в принципе. От фразы веет духом первых пятилеток (30-е годы), а тогда это воспринималось иначе.

Кроме того, изначальное значение явно ограничено сталинской эпохой.

"В обозримом прошлом мем впервые встречается у И. В. Сталина.

...великий тиран Иосиф Виссарионович вступительными словами «Есть мнение…» никому ничего не пытался доказать, а просто мягко и ненавязчиво намекал, что сейчас последует инструкция, которую весьма желательно выполнить. Например: «Есть мнение, что товарищ Бухарин отделяет себя от партии». " (цит. по lurkmore)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I think this phrase "Есть мнение ..." is so firmly established in its own Soviet political context that there is no point in trying to find any other translation than "there is an opinion...". The former Soviet Ambassador to the US, Anatoly Dobrynin, refers to the phrase in his memoir:  _ 

'According to his memoir "In Confidence," he was ordered to report to the Communist Party Central Committee. There, an unsmiling man told him "There is an opinion to send you to study at the Higher Diplomatic School."
That phrasing, he wrote, was a common way of phrasing an order. "You did not know to whom to appeal, and the only way out was to consent," Dobrynin wrote.' _(source: foxnews.com)


It's a little like the politico-linguistic status of "Workers of the world, unite!" and any number of other slogans of the time. This particular version has become the established translation of "Пролетарии всех стран, соединяйтесь!" - the Soviet language "code", if you like, and it's pointless trying to change it, it's set in stone. Any attempt to think up an alternative would tend to give the impression that whoever does so isn't familiar enough with the subject matter and context.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> It's a little like the politico-linguistic status of "Workers of the world, unite!" and any number of other slogans of the time. This particular version has become the established translation of "Пролетарии всех стран, соединяйтесь!" - the Soviet language "code", if you like, and it's pointless trying to change it, it's set in stone. Any attempt to think up an alternative would tend to give the impression that whoever does so isn't familiar enough with the subject matter and context.


Yes, one can say: "In comrade Stalin's opinion / Comrade Stalin's decision/order is...," or "In the Party Committee's opinion.../The Party Committee's decision is... "


----------



## L3P

Thanks ever so much,everyone!



Enquiring Mind said:


> _"You did not know to whom to appeal, and the only way out was to consent," _



Bingo! That was the main reason for using the phrase. Couldn`t be explained better.




Enquiring Mind said:


> Any attempt to think up an alternative would tend to give the impression that whoever does so isn't familiar enough with the subject matter and context.



I agree. I guess it`s like the difference between 'satellite' and 'sputnik' and many others of the kind.


Thanks again.


----------



## Kirill V.

Я вообще не понимаю, как политики в англоязычных странах справляются с отсутствием безличных конструкций и почти полным отсутствием возвратных глаголов в английском языке. Обязательно нужно сказать кто сделал (подлежащее), и что именно (сказуемое). Это неизбежно порождает у публики ненужные вопросы.

Например: _Революция свершилась. _No impications on anybody and no further questions.
На французский это можно перевести легко: _La Révolution s'est déroulée _С тем же эффектом.
А по-английски как это сказать? _The Revolution has been done_ raises various questions: by whom / how exactly they did it / who financed it, etc...

Оборот "есть мнение" из той же оперы. Почему бы не сказать "тот-то человек или люди считают так-то". Слава богу, из современного русского языка это "есть мнение" ушло


----------



## Sobakus

kayve said:


> Я вообще не понимаю, как политики в англоязычных странах справляются с отсутствием безличных конструкций и почти полным отсутствием возвратных глаголов в английском языке.
> [...]
> Например: _Революция свершилась._


Мы, конечно, уходим от темы, но не могу позволить себе не заметить, что никогда не обнаруживал в английском недостатка ни безличных конструкций, ни широты использования пассивного залога, – последний, например, используется в нём даже  шире, чем в русском, где во многих случаях звучит чересчур формально для разговорной речи.

Кроме того, использование той или иной грамматической конструкции для выражения одного и того же в одном языке вовсе не означает её использование в другом. Ваша фраза, например, по-английски передаётся как _"The Revolution has succeeded/transpired/come"_, не вызывая при этом никаких дополнительных вопросов. _To do _и вправду требует наличие определённого действующего лица и потому вообще не сочетается с событиями, где таковое установить невозможно.

Для таких конструкций, как обсуждаемая, в английском даже существует название, притом неодобрительное: _weasel word. _В русском же такого названия нет, и чтобы убедиться в большей толерантности нашей культуры к подобному скользкому языку, достаточно почитать статьи на русской википедии (правилам которой они противоречат). Английский, правда, отыгрывается совершенно смехотворными для остальных эвфемизмами.


----------



## Colora

kayve said:


> Я вообще не понимаю, как политики в англоязычных странах справляются с отсутствием безличных конструкций и почти полным отсутствием возвратных глаголов в английском языке.


Hi! What I'm going to tell you, you're just overthinking things . The English language allows to translate " Революция свершилась (произошла)!" into Russian without any problems. Moreover, there's more than one way to say this: The Revolution has (already) occurred!  The Revolution has (already) happened! The tense is merely a matter of style, it is your choice. It depends on what you are trying to say (e.g. "The Industrial Revolution occurred in the last part of the 18th century. It began in Great Britain." Source: Industrial Revolution Facts.) Also, you can say: The Revolution took place.   
And, one more independent example: Christ has risen!


----------



## Kirill V.

Colora said:


> Hi! What I'm going to tell you, you're just overthinking things . The English language allows to translate " Революция свершилась (произошла)!" into Russian without any problems. Moreover, there's more than one way to say this: The Revolution has (already) occurred!  The Revolution has (already) happened! The tense is merely a matter of style, it is your choice. It depends on what you are trying to say (e.g. "The Industrial Revolution occurred in the last part of the 18th century. It began in Great Britain." Source: Industrial Revolution Facts.) Also, you can say: The Revolution took place.
> And, one more independent example: Christ has risen!



Ну это не совсем то же самое с точки зрения эффекта, производимого в уме слушателя. Вот если бы по-английски можно было сказать как по-русски или по-французски:
_*The Revolution has done/produced itself*_

Вот тогда объект действия и субъект замыкаются в круг. Если еще придать всему этому метафизическое измерение с помощью туманных разговоров о "загадочной русской / французской душе", то можно полностью купировать возникновение у аудитории любых вопросов касательно конкретики. Английский язык в целом все-таки располагает к более конкретным ответам на более точно поставленные вопросы.

Это я все о вреде советского "новояза"  Понятно, что язык не виноват, виноваты те, кто злоупотребляет предоставляемыми им возможностями в целях ухода от ответственности. Победила бы революция в Британии, нашли бы и в английском соответствующие инструменты  Во всяком случае, придумали бы что-нибудь.


----------

